# Longines Hydroconquest 41mm -- Summary/Review



## dxu1210 (Dec 15, 2014)

So I purchased my first watch >$1k from a seller here on WUS. 

Longines Hydroconquest 41mm red bezel on rubber strap

Here are some of my basic thoughts on this piece

-- Fit and finish are very well done. I would expect a watch this put together to be in the $2k-$3k range. 

-- Red bezel is a bit too "blingy", for the lack of a better term. It is an aluminum bezel with a glossy finish. I prefer a matte finish but it's a minor detail in the grand scheme. The bezel is 120 click with a decent feel to it. The edge is interrupted coin style with two smooth portions between 55 and 05 and 25 and 35. It can make turning the bezel a little tough depending on where you grip.

-- Case back is screw down and beautiful. Nothing much else to say here.

-- Rubber OEM strap is acceptable but I prefer NATO or bracelets. The deployment clasp can be hard to open. It seems of average quality and the diver extension is thin, flimsy. Micro adjustments on the clasp are a nice touch however. Considering this is more a dress or desk diver, the clasp is somewhat forgivable. 

-- Movement is the updated 2892/A2 movement. I have read mostly positive things about this movement and the watch is keeping time +/- 4 secs per day. I am not huge on needing my watch to be the most accurate on earth but within +/- 12 secs is my acceptable range.

-- Fit is pretty good, perhaps a tad big for my 6.75 wrist. I think the 39mm would be a better fit. With that being said, my inclination is to say this watch runs big. It is a heavy watch and does't let you forget that. But I prefer a watch with some substance. The lugs though are stellar and really have enough curve to mold with the wrist.

-- Crown seems to work with no problem. Reasonably easy to unscrew. While I prefer crown guards, these ones are a little big and make getting to the crown a chore. 

-- Dial is very nice glossy black. Little glare thanks to AR on the underside of the sapphire crystal. Date window should be black with white lettering though. See this too often on watches. Lume is SuperLuminova but the lume is subpar for a diver's watch. Dial is legible though even when relying on the lume.

Overall:

Great watch at the price point of $1275, less with AD discount or pre-owned. I would recommend this watch to anyone looking for a daily wearer. Two sizes, multiple colors and strap options. High grade ETA movement, modified of course. The thing that stands out the most to me is the overall fit and finish especially to the case, bezel, and dial. It just feels like a high quality piece. I may hang onto this or trade it for a 39 mm in blue on bracelet. Of course I may sell it to fund an Omega SMPc 300m. 

As a side note, I have handled (not owned) numerous high end watches such as Rolex and Omega as well as PP and JLC. Right now Omega is being pushed upwards in the Swatch group to compete with Rolex and we are seeing the prices increase accordingly. This Longines, as well as others, will most likely move up in quality and pricing to fill the gap Omega once held. This is not a bad thing. I firmly believe that your return on investment diminishes the higher you go. Compare a Longines to a Rolex or Omega and some of the fine details reveal why and how Omega and Rolex are more refined than a Longines (bracelet, bezel). But really they are not that far off in quality. As of right now, Omega still has "bang for the buck" credibility. As the price continues to climb, that will diminish. So for all intents and purposes, I really believe Longines to be a great bang for the buck brand and the HC to be a very suitable alternative to the Omega SMP or PO. Of course, that doesn't stop me from wanting both of them.


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice. I like the red bezel!

Edit: posted a link in error!


----------



## dxu1210 (Dec 15, 2014)

lovebandit said:


> Very nice. I like the red bezel!
> 
> Edit: posted a link in error!


Thanks!

I was torn on the red bezel but very pleased with the purchase. Working on a trade + cash for Omega SMP PO with 2500 movement. I get that and all my wants go by the wayside. My current "grail" if you will.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

The red bezel is a unique and sporty look. Congrats on your Longines!


----------



## spokey (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice overview. The red bezel is very sporty and looks great with the rubber strap. I own the 39mm black bezel version on the bracelet and I'll echo everything the OP noted about the fit, finish and movement of the watch. Mine has been reliably keeping time at +5.1 sec/day for the last year with almost daily wear. One thing I will add...for a dive watch the Hydroconquest is thin. It easily slides under a shirt cuff and I routinely wear it to the office. It's a great choice for daily wear.


----------



## apagan4182 (Jan 27, 2015)

Great review of the watch. I'm interested in the black bezel/dial watch but can't decide if I prefer the new or old style watch


----------



## akwasin (Jan 25, 2009)

Great review. Not enought people seem to own the chrono version like I do, I do wonder why..


----------



## ronallan (Jun 12, 2015)

While I prefer the look and typically larger case diameters of chronos, I gravitate towards 3 handers when it comes to autos for two practical considerations...initial cost up front, and service costs down the line. In this regard 3 handers are often significantly less expensive.


----------



## kolakk (Sep 20, 2013)

How long is it glow?


----------



## leograye (Aug 13, 2007)

Great watch, I love mine except the stupid crown without notches on the end, not positive when undoing etc.


----------



## manila07 (Jul 4, 2015)

I have the 39mm black and i think the size is spot on with my 6.5mm wrist.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I just traded a Hamilton for a black Hydro 41, here at the WUS. This thread was a factor in my decision, thanks for posting. 

This one hit my highbars:
- polished side cases
- 41 mm
- Date. The white date box is easier on my 57 year old eyes, vs. the black dial on my Zelos DMT, so that is a pro for me.

Other:
- the bracelet was easy to adjust, once I discovered the screw ends are take and they are simple pins (with no fussy center piece like Hamilton). The seller told me this! With three links removed, the fit is perfect on my 7" wrist, at the farthest adjustment pin on the clasp.
- the clasp is very stiff to open, hopefully that loosens up slightly with use
- +2.5 seconds on day one, I'm quite pleased with that
- the bezel is loud. I was messing with in Mass last night and rec'd the eyeball from my wife....

I know Longines is adding a ceramic bezel to this watch in the Fall of 2018. Do you think the current HC could be upgraded to the new bezel? If not, are replacement bezels available from Longines?


----------

